# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Reef Vila Velha

## joaoTomas

*REEF VILA VELHA - 750L* 



*Aquário :*  135cm x 75cm x 60 com coluna seca de 2 furos e travamento - 610L
*Movel:* DIY com estrutura em ferro galvanizado com a parte de tras aberta (apenas com uma cortina ou algo do genero) para ter acesso à parte de tras do aquario.
*Sump :* 80 x 45 x 40 - 140L
*Rocha viva :*   60Kg 
*Escumador :*  ATI Bubble Master 250
*Substrato:*  2.5cm (sugar-size)
*Circulação:* 2 x Tunze 6055 (atrás das rochas em posições opostas) + Vortech Mp40W ES
*Retorno:* Sicce 5800L/H 
*Iluminação:* DIY 3x150W HQI + 3xT5 39W (2 actinicas + 1 purple) + 2x T5 54W (1 actinica + 1 branca).. 
*Mais:* Reactor fuidizado com Biopellets + Bomba doseadora Grotech com Balling Light da Fauna Marin

*Corais:*

Zoanthus
Seriatopora Hystrix Verde
Pocillopora Damicornis
Caulastrea furcata
Actinodiscus
Euphyllia paradivisa
Montipora digitata 
Montipora Capricornis vermelha
Montipora Capricornis verde de pontas rosa
Stylopora MIlka
Stylopora Rosa
Seriatopora caliendrun
Acropora Valida
Acropora Desalwii
Acropora Tenuis
Acropora Efforescens
Acropora Humilis
Acropora Millepora
Acropora Echinata
Acropora Tumida
Acropora Tri-color
Acropora tenuis
Pachyseria
Acropora hyacinthus
Pocilopora rosa
Acropora Abrotanoides



*Peixes:*

2x Amphiprion Ocellaris
Paracanthurus Hepatus 
Ctenochaetus tominiensis
Pseudocheilinus hexataens
Acanthurus Olivaceus
Acanthurus Lineatus
Acanthurus Negricans
Zebrasoma Flavecens
Pygoplites diacanthus
3 anthias squamipinnis
2 Synchiropus splendidus
Tetraodontidae
Salaria Rasmosus
Cirrhilabrus solorensis
2 Banggai



*Invertebrados:*

Eremitas pata verde e 1 pata azul
Cerithes
Burries 
Lysmata amboinensis
Lysmata Debelius

Cumprimentos a todos e boa sorte com os vossos aquarios.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

antes de mais , boa sorte para esse projecto ... 

em relacao ao aquario , tem umas medidas que na minha opiniao sao excelentes , a espessura do vidro na minha opiniao deveria ser de 15mm ou mais (seguranca acima de tudo) , e ter travamentos a francesa (quem fizer saberá melhor do que eu a melhor maneira) , os furos na minha opiniao fazia 3 , 1 esgoto + 1 retorno + 1 ladrao ... 

em relacao a circulacao , acho pouca (as 2 marea) , com a vortech ja fica melhor ... mas sera mesmo ao limite , pois dá 20x o volume de agua .. 

o uv , eu defendo o uso deste equipamento , deveras por um uv com 36w , e liga lo durante umas horas diarias (7h por exemplo) ... 

em relacao a colocacao dos vivos , é um assunto um pouco mais complicado , pois acho que deverias deixar um tempinho a maturar , tenta montar o sistema com a rocha e a areia nova , deixa maturar , e so no fim colocares a areia e rocha do sistema antigo .. 

(isto é a minha opiniao , mas espera pela opiniao dos entendidos , que saberão melhor que eu sobre isto ) 


desejo te boa sorte para esse projecto .. parece me bem .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Olá João Tomás,

Boa sorte para o teu novo projecto!!

Podes sempre contactar o Paulo Bravo que tem a sua loja (Bubbles) na Malveira.

Cumprimentos,

Rui Leal Dias

----------


## joaoTomas

Sim eu costumo ir à bubble, é la que tenho comprado os meus vivos ultimamente.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  João

Se respeitares algumas regras básicas podes mudar o teu sistema num dia sem teres baixas, eu já fiz isso muitas vezes e sem qualquer problema a unica coisa que vai acontecer e vai sempre acontecer, é o aparecimento de algumas algas como se o ciclo se iniciasse mas nada de grave. Deves é fazer as trocas de água religiosamente nas primeiras semanas para ajudares a repor rápidamente o equilibrio. O mais complicado é a areia que tens no teu sistema. 
Se precisares de mais informação depois podemos falar.

----------


## joaoTomas

> O mais complicado é a areia que tens no teu sistema.


Mais complicado em que sentido? Nao devo colocar esse areao?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Deves retirar tudo mexendo o menos possivel nele, depois de tudo mudado e se o quiseres aproveitar tens de o lavar bem e só depois utilizá-lo no novo sistema.

----------


## joaoTomas

Mas se o lavar vou matar toda a bicharada que nele tem e que é precisa...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Mas se o lavar vou matar toda a bicharada que nele tem e que é precisa...


Lava com a água do próprio sistema.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Lava com a água do próprio sistema.


Certo!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## joaoTomas

ACTUALIZAÇÃO

Neste momento ja tenho o escumador em casa e mais 20Kg de RV e areao a maturar.

Ou seja...so falta mesmo o o principal!! Aquario e Movel que em principio estarão prontos no final deste mês, para a semana ja vou montar a calha e iluminaçao e no final do mês monto então o sistema. 
  Aproveito para convidar o pessoal aqui do forum que more perto de Mafra a ir la dar um salto para a ajudar na montagem do aquario pois ajuda devo precisar de certeza porque so a minha maria nao me devo safar :P portanto deixo ja aqui o convite para o ultimo fim de semana do mes ou 1º de setembro...depende da demora da contrução do aquario, com direito a uma churrascada e cerveja para refrescar pois com este calor é o mais importante  :SbOk:

----------


## joaoTomas

Então?? Não há uma alminha disposta a ajudar??? Se tudo correr bem a partir de Setembro ja posto fotos como o pessoal tanto gosta  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

boas, eu não moro ai bem perto mas se estiver por aqui (ainda não sei se vou de férias ou não) vou aí sem problemas  :Wink: 

e o meu irmão também ajuda xD

----------


## joaoTomas

> boas, eu não moro ai bem perto mas se estiver por aqui (ainda não sei se vou de férias ou não) vou aí sem problemas 
> 
> e o meu irmão também ajuda xD


Obrigado pela tua disponibilidade! eu ja arranjem algum pessoal para ajudar a carregar as coisas etc, o que preciso mais é de pessoal que realmente perceba de aquariofilia parea ajudar no layout e nas ligações para a sump. Quando tiver o aquario dou noticias e o fim de semana certo em que irei montar o sistema.

Mais uma vez obrigado  :SbOk:

----------


## joaoTomas

*ACTUALIZAÇÃO*

A estrutura está feita! aproveito para pôr as primeiras fotos do meu projecto...

As suas medidas sao 135x75x95









Aproveito tambem para mostrar a minha nova compra também, ATI BM 250



Agora só falta o mais importante...o aquario!!! A vidromoldura está de ferias até 23 de agosto portanto so a partir dessa data é que começam a fazer, ja falei com o Rui da vidromoldura e dia 23 devo la passar para vermos tudo ao promenor daquilo que vai ser feito, desde ja a coluna seca que à partida iria ter 3 furos, deverá ter só 2 isto depois de uma primeira conversa com ele, agora vou la para tratarmos de tudo o resto.

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Joao,

Só mais uma sugestão ja pensas-te numa coluna seca externa? Depois de ver a minha e depois de ver os pós vs contras é uma boa ideia a meu ver...
Continuação de bom projecto... :SbOk:

----------


## joaoTomas

Por acaso nunca pensei nessa hipotese, vou pensar no assunto e dialogar com o Rui da Vidromoldura para ver qual a melhor opção.
Mas tu ja passaste da teorica à pratica? ta a correr bem essa opção?

----------


## joaoTomas

uma DUVIDA:

acham que fico bem servido com 2 Tunze 6055 + Tunze Multicontrolador 7096 ?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu acho que ficavas melhor servido com uma ou duas Vortech MP40W.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

-ACTUALIZAÇÃO-

  Boas, o sistema está neste momento em stand by à 3 semanas devido ao atraso na construção do aquario, entretanto adquiri as Tunze 6055 + o controlador 7096 e vou utilizar também uma seio de 4500LH, mais tarde troco por outra tunze.
  A calha também irá ser diferente daquilo que pensei ao inicio. Será uma DIY de 2xHQI 150W (10000K + 12000) + 3xT5 39W (2 actinicas + 1 purple) + 2x T5 54W (1 actinica + 1 branca).
  Se tudo correr bem sabado, dia 18 irei montar o tão esperado sistema!

----------


## joaoTomas

Depois de alguma discussão com pessoas entendidas decidi aumentar para mais uma HQI de 150W, o ideal a que se chegou seria 2 de 250W mas neste momento isso não é possível portanto parto para o plano B (3x150W)

------T5------
------T5------
HQI   HQI   HQI
------T5-------
------T5------

Liguei para a Vidromoldura e parece que ainda nao é desta que tenho o aquario, mas confirmaram-me que estará pronto para a semana...menos mal! portanto a montagem ficará para sabado a 8 ou seja dia 26 deste mes.
Vou aproveitando este tempo de espera para preparar tudo ao promenor, tanto a instalação da sump como da iluminação etc...

----------


## joaoTomas

Está confirmado! este sabado ja vou buscar o aquario e a montagem será também este sabado! Amanha ja meto fotos de todo o processo.

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas, depois de um longo dia. até as 3h da manhã o novo sistema ca de Mafra ficou montado! Hoje ainda falta montar a sump mas julgo nao demorar tanto tempo, o problema é ir buscar agua! Aqui estão as primeiras fotos:
*
MONTAGEM:*

Que carga de trabalhos que aqui está!
 



Estes estavam estafados de tanto trabalho  :yb624:

----------


## joaoTomas

1º problema! 

A bomba de retorno de 3000L/H nao chega para dar retorno ao aqua! e agora dembrulhar me desta!? ha algum truque?

----------


## joaoTomas

*Outro contratempo:* apareceu uma fuga no tubo de esgoto, parece-me que vem da junção da valvula com o tubo ou do passa muros e o tubo, mas nao verifiquei a 100% pois só vi hoje de manha quando ia para o trabalho e so tive tempo de meter um balde debaixo da tubagem para nao haver inundação! hoje vou ver se arranjo uma bomba de retorno e elimino a fuga para de vez terminar a montagem...espero que seja desta! 
  Entretanto meto novas fotos ja com o layout finalizado.

----------


## António Vitor

> 1º problema! 
> 
> A bomba de retorno de 3000L/H nao chega para dar retorno ao aqua! e agora dembrulhar me desta!? ha algum truque?


não chega?

estranho.
quantos metros eleva?

já experimentastes usar tubo mais fino de saida?
(qque tubagem diametro usas e que bomba se trata?)
assim terás menos peso  na compressão, e consegues atingir mais altura.
ganhas velocidade de saida também...

----------


## joaoTomas

Só eleva 1,5m, é uma tunze turbelle, antiga de 3000L/H. o tubo que o uso é 32 mas depois tem uma ponteira com uma mangueira de uma medida mais abaixo. Eu ligo a bomba e vê se a agua a subir pela mangueira...so que depois ca em cima nao sai nada...

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Só eleva 1,5m, é uma tunze turbelle, antiga de 3000L/H. o tubo que o uso é 32 mas depois tem uma ponteira com uma mangueira de uma medida mais abaixo. Eu ligo a bomba e vê se a agua a subir pela mangueira...so que depois ca em cima nao sai nada...


Olá, eu uso uma OceanRunner 3500l/h e no teu caso sinceramente e visto que precisas de muita potencia é uma boa escolha para ti. Isto porque é uma das bombas com mais potencia que tens no mercado:


Se quiseres ver a review dela podes ver aqui:
Bomba Retorno – OceanRunner 3500 (Português)  My ReefCentral Blog



> De notar que o consumo apesar de um pouco elevado, permite que a bomba tenha muita potencia e perca pouco caudal com a altura. A bomba tem que puxar a água da Sump até ao aquário com algumas curvas em PVC pelo meio portanto é expectável que a litragem/hora à saída no aquário e no caso desta bomba ande por volta dos 3000l/h. Novamente é de notar que ela possui uma potencia muito superior á media daquilo que é costume encontrar no mercado que normalmente perde bem mais quando a altura a que a bomba tem que puxar a água começa a subir. Portanto tem que existir sempre um compromisso entre o consumo energético e a potencia da bomba

----------


## joaoTomas

Vou daqui a pouco buscar a sicce 5800 a um membro do forum. Espero que me resolva o problema...

----------


## António Vitor

> Vou daqui a pouco buscar a sicce 5800 a um membro do forum. Espero que me resolva o problema...


Eu uso tubo de 15 mm pvc e a bomba consegue elevar 1,5m, aliás tenho mais débito do que com mangueiras de 25mm.

está relacionado com o  peso da água, mas também com o aumento de veloocidade, simplesmente.

A minha bomba  é uma tunze de 3000 l/H igual a umas eden italianas, se calhar igual á tua.

Se reduzires o peso da água na compressão vais conseguir eelevar mais unns cms.

----------


## joaoTomas

Obrigado pelos conselhos, bem isto aqui é do 8 ao 80! agora com a sicce é potencia a mais, e tira-me a a agua toda da sump, o que vou fazer é...colocar um T à saida da bomba e de um lado sai para o retorno e para outro meto uma torneira e tento ajustar o caudal do retorno abrindo ou fechando mais a torneira. logo à noite faço a experiencia, vamos ver...também pensei meter a torneira do lado do retorno mas se calhar vou forçar muito a bomba, o que acham?

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado pelos conselhos, bem isto aqui é do 8 ao 80! agora com a sicce é potencia a mais, e tira-me a a agua toda da sump, o que vou fazer é...colocar um T à saida da bomba e de um lado sai para o retorno e para outro meto uma torneira e tento ajustar o caudal do retorno abrindo ou fechando mais a torneira. logo à noite faço a experiencia, vamos ver...também pensei meter a torneira do lado do retorno mas se calhar vou forçar muito a bomba, o que acham?



Se meteres a valvula na saida da compressão (jjunnto à bomba,  vais ter menos débito. e assim relgulas usando menos electricidade, já fiz aqui a experiencia e se reduzires a saida gastas menos energia, com um T era desperdiçar.

experimenta se tiveres um aparelho de medir watts (eu tenho), se estrangulares a compressão poupas energia, se usares um T vvais usar mais electricidade do que estar apenas a bombear para cima, porque o peso da água faz algum estrangulamento.

vais aumentar a pressão entre bomba e valvula, mas em termos de desgaste é negligenciável...
Já experimeentastes reduzir a tubagem de saida na outra bomba...poderás  ter uma agradável surpresa

tubo pvc tão fino é barato, acho que devias experimeentar.

trabalho numa empresa que para reduzir consumos electricos fechamos compressões de bombas, por vezes ficam a consumir 1/3 da corrente...

----------


## António Vitor

estes gráficos é um bocado tanga, com que diametro de saida?
por vezes basta uma curva aqui nos nossos aquarios, para não funcionarem...

até a profundidade da bomba tem impacto. (até  a pressao atmosferica)
experimenta elevares a bomba mais fraca na sump.... nunca se sabe...

----------


## joaoTomas

> Se meteres a valvula na saida da compressão (jjunnto à bomba,  vais ter menos débito. e assim relgulas usando menos electricidade, já fiz aqui a experiencia e se reduzires a saida gastas menos energia, com um T era desperdiçar.
> 
> experimenta se tiveres um aparelho de medir watts (eu tenho), se estrangulares a compressão poupas energia, se usares um T vvais usar mais electricidade do que estar apenas a bombear para cima, porque o peso da água faz algum estrangulamento.
> 
> vais aumentar a pressão entre bomba e valvula, mas em termos de desgaste é negligenciável...
> Já experimeentastes reduzir a tubagem de saida na outra bomba...poderás  ter uma agradável surpresa
> 
> tubo pvc tão fino é barato, acho que devias experimeentar.
> 
> trabalho numa empresa que para reduzir consumos electricos fechamos compressões de bombas, por vezes ficam a consumir 1/3 da corrente...


Em relação a colocar só a valvula directamente na saida da bomba nao ira força-la demasiado? pelo menos com um T dividia o caudal e sempre forçava menos...Em relação a reduzir a tubagem, reduzi ao maximo em termos de mangeira, mas nao xegando ao tubo pvc isto porque agora fazê-lo seria uma carga de trabalhos uma vez que tenho o aqua cheio e é muito largo nao consigo ter acesso ao fundo da coluna seca  :yb665:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> estes gráficos é um bocado tanga, com que diametro de saida?
> por vezes basta uma curva aqui nos nossos aquarios, para não funcionarem...


diametro saida (3/4 polegada):


lol, um bocado treta? Todas as bombas têm esse gráfico que relaciona a litragem da bomba em relação á altura. Se tem curvas ou não isso ja depende da implementação de cada pessoa, o fabricante não advinha.

Por exemplo no meu caso tem 3 curvas 90º em PVC e em pouco desacelera o output, visto que sai água com bastante força à saída do aquário.

----------


## António Vitor

> diametro saida (3/4 polegada):
> 
> 
> lol, um bocado treta? Todas as bombas têm esse gráfico que relaciona a litragem da bomba em relação á altura. Se tem curvas ou não isso ja depende da implementação de cada pessoa, o fabricante não advinha.
> 
> Por exemplo no meu caso tem 3 curvas 90º em PVC e em pouco desacelera o output, visto que sai água com bastante força à saída do aquário.


continuo a achar treta só se tiver outras variaveís como a tubagem usada...
neste caso ofereces esses valores, e portanto já considero uma informação mais aceitável, com o quadro que ofereces com a saida dada como inforrmaçã já não considero treta. Os gráficos sozinhos  sem mais nada considero que falta informação para ter mais utilidade.
simples...

uma marca poderia enganar muita gente colocando valores irrealistas, com numeros podemos enganar muita gente...dizendo a verdade podemos estar a omitir certos factos...

o homem costuma ser fácilmente enganado com numeros, e produtos houve (e continuam a existir) melhores, mas porque têm alguns piores numeros vendem menos e desaparecem ou quase.
isto é válido em todo o lado...desde computadores e tudo.

exemplo quanto ram tem este gpu....sabendo eu que isso não tem impacto quase nunca na performance...

e vão comprando gpu fracos com bus a 64 bits... que é raro vir nas especificações...
isso ninguém pergunta...falta variáveis...

não estou a dizer que é prática da ocean runner, mas certos graficos eu desconfiaria deles...eu desconfio sempre de quem quer me vender alguma coisa... não é que eles querem me enganar....mas querem vender... simples...

Inline water pumps for ground water pump testing
tratando-se de centrifugal pumps (não sei o termo correcto em português), poupa-se energia restringindo o outflow.
a colocação mais eficiente da tal valvula que restringe o water flow, pode ser mais junto à bomba ou longe desta, mesmo na saida aqui não tenho a certeza.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Inline water pumps for ground water pump testing
> tratando-se de centrifugal pumps (não sei o termo correcto em português), poupa-se energia restringindo o outflow.
> a colocação mais eficiente da tal valvula que restringe o water flow, pode ser mais junto à bomba ou longe desta, mesmo na saida aqui não tenho a certeza.


Mais logo vou experimentar das duas maneiras e depois de ver logo me decido, mas penso que essa teoria seja a melhor...veremos na pratica!

----------


## António Vitor

> Mais logo vou experimentar das duas maneiras e depois de ver logo me decido, mas penso que essa teoria seja a melhor...veremos na pratica!


consegues medir a corrente?
julgo pela minha intuição que terás mais eficiência colocando a restrição à saida da tubagem mesmo em cima....

----------


## joaoTomas

> consegues medir a corrente?
> julgo pela minha intuição que terás mais eficiência colocando a restrição à saida da tubagem mesmo em cima....


Hoje não mas peço a um amigo meu um aparelho proprio para tal e faço a medida. Mas deve dar para reparar pelo barulho da bomba nao?

----------


## António Vitor

> Hoje não mas peço a um amigo meu um aparelho proprio para tal e faço a medida. Mas deve dar para reparar pelo barulho da bomba nao?


não sei...fará menos barulho não sei se será perceptivel.

pode até ser irrelevante...e ser indiferente.

Performace Data tirado daqui:
http://www.globalw.com/products/inpump.html

Model #     GP1392  
0 ft (0 m)  13.2 ltrs 3.6 amps  
3 ft (1 m)  11.75 ltrs 3.3 amps 
9 ft (3 m)  9.75 ltrs 2.9 amps

dá para ver, perdes eficiência mas gastas menos electricidade.

restringir a saida é como aumentares a altura da água da saida.
daí poder ser indiferente.

----------


## António Vitor

um ligeiro offtopic relacionado com o engano nos numeros:

um excelente exemplo é o meu logo..
um computador que fazia por 1/5 do preço, o mesmo que os outros, mas 5 anos antes dos outros...

não vendia porque...não faço ideia...
era rotulado para brincar, mas os estudios de cinema usavam-nos como no jurassic park.

os clones 286/386 e mesmo 486 com carradas de mhz não conseguiam competir com apenas 7 mhz... sim dificilmente viamos jogos ou gráficos nos pc's da altura que rivalizassem o amiga mesmo com 100 mhz...versus 7 mhz no caso do amiga 500  (existiam alguns mais rapidos)

as coisas mudaram quando apareceram as placas dedicadas 3d e som...mas ate aí os numeros enganam e continuavam a enganar muita gente...

vai sair um documentario nos proximos tempos  (americano) acerca do amiga, ainda tem uma legião de apoiantes quando a empresa faliu em 1994...
bastante curioso...
qem vai conceber o doc vendeu o seu apple de muitos milhares de dolares, por um amiga para entrar no mundo do 3d rendering...hoje é profissional na área...lol

nunca se arrependeu.
Teaser:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7qbDNNnje8

----------


## joaoTomas

O problema está resolvido, apliquei a valvula à saída da bomba como o Vitor disse e voilá...ficou a funcionar e parece que assim nao vibra tanto.
  Pela primeira vez deixo umas fotos do layout:





Espero que gostem apesar da qualidade das fotos nao ser grande coisa, ainda tenho de aprender muito neste capitulo, tenho uma Nikon D40 e ainda só sei tirar 10% das potencialidades dela!

----------


## joaoTomas

*
Parametros:*

Temperatura - 27º
Ph - 8,3
Kh - 8
Densidade - 1.027
Ca - 420
NO2 - 0
N03 - 0,25

----------


## joaoTomas

Bem a densidade real não eram os 1.027 mas sim 1.030, ja baixei estes dias com garrafoes de agua doce, o problema é que com esta mudança baixou me o Kh para 5 e o ph subiu ligeiramente para o 8.6. Vou tentar repor os valores anteriores com TPA´s com agua salgada natural de 3 em 3 dias com 10% a 15%, se não resultar é que vou para os quimicos, mas queria evitar esta hipotese.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá João

Qual a razão de quereres evitar os químicos?

----------


## joaoTomas

> Olá João
> 
> Qual a razão de quereres evitar os químicos?


Para nao fazer ainda mais borrada! porque quimicos vão ter muita influencia para positivo como para negativo e derivado à minha falta de experiencia prefiro tentar resolve ro problema com TPA´s e assim não altero rapidamente os parametros da agua e tambem nao corro o risco de fazer asneira!
 Entretanto ja fiz um TPA de 15% e o ph ja está nos 8,3 mas o Kh continua nos 5, domingo farei outro TPA, vamos ver se aumenta qualquer coisa ou nao...Fiz o teste de Kh da agua do mar e deu 8! por isso se continuar com TPA´s frequentes penso que consigo chegar la.

----------


## joaoTomas

*Actualização após primeiras 2 semanas*

   Tenho feito TPA´s de 4 em 4 dias com cerca de 15% de agua natural, entretanto entrou alguns habitantes novos: 1 salarias ramosus, 1 Lysmata debelius que ainda nao saiu debaixo da rocha mas o tomini ja la foi ter com ele para ser catado... e 1 Lysmata wurdemanni que desde o dia que o introduzi nunca mais o vi!!  e um  strombus para me limpar o areao que está muito melhor que a semana passada, agora so tem alguma alga em pequenas zonas especificas mas a salarias e a equipa limpeza esta a tomar conta do recado e o tomini tambem pasta por la de vez em quando.
   Cada vez estou mais contente com o sistema, e agora sim vejo muito mais vida nele, sento me la as vezes mais de meia hora e ja consigo observar a salarias a pastar no areao e a ser corrida pelo sixline! o tomini a parar na box para ser limpo (pelo lysmata debelius) os corais a crescer principalmente a hystrix e a montipora estão a crescer a olhos vistos!! o hepatus a pastar na RV e a equipa de limpar a passar a pente fico todo o aquario!

Aqui vão mais umas fotos, de fraca qualidade mas é o que se arranja...

















Aguardo as vossas criticas...

----------


## joaoTomas

Enquanto não há criticas posto novas fotos...

----------


## joaoTomas

*Nova aquisição:* Zebrasoma Flavences

Ele veio com as barbatanas um pouco ratadas mas espero pô-lo a 100% rapidamente, esta a comer alga e artemia, granulado ainda nao pega muito.







Nova frag de zoanthus, uma pedrinha ainda muito pequenina mas cheia de potencial para um lindo coral! Ainda só abriu alguns pólipos...

----------


## Vânia Mendes

o zebrasoma é realment um dos peixes que mais vida dá a um aquario  :Smile:  tambem quero um  :Smile:  parabens

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas, venho actualizar o tópico com uma foto do novo habitante ca da casa, um Acanthurus lineatus:

----------


## joaoTomas

O sistema continua em evolução e está previsto para o final do mes começar o metodo balling e usar biopellets para eliminar os nitratos. Entretanto houve varias entradas durante estas ultimas semanas:

Echinophyllia sp.
Seriatopora Hystrix Verde
Zoanthus sp.
Acropora valida pontas azuis bebe
pocilopora rosa

Naso elegans

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Gostei do lineatus,queria saber quanto te custou??

----------


## joaoTomas

Arranjas em qualquer loja da especialidade..

----------


## NELSON VILHENA

Muito boas:
Gostava de saber uma opinião sobre esta bomba (Sicce 5800L/H ),
é que estou a montar uma sump e anda à procura de uma bomba.

Comprimentos
____________________ 
Nelson Vilhena

Já agora belo aquário  :Pracima:

----------


## joaoTomas

Tem muita força, tive de estrangular com uma válvula à saída da bomba!

----------


## NELSON VILHENA

Viva, as bombas ( Sicce ) são boas bombas ?, recomendas.

----------


## joaoTomas

Sim sem duvida, tens agora as novas que sairam, ou então tens as da aquabee ou da eheim.

----------


## NELSON VILHENA

Ando à procura de uma que ronde os 4000l/h ,mas os euros não são muitos :Icon Cry:

----------


## joaoTomas

Aconselha-te numa loja, mas não compres nada so porque é mais barato porque depois podes te vir a arrepender.

----------


## NELSON VILHENA

Estou indeciso entre estas duas bombas (Sicce Multi 4000 3800l/h )e a (Resun Flow-4000l/h ) qual sera a melhor, Já agora se souberem doutra marca dentro disto por favor digam.

----------


## joaoTomas

Voltando ao que interessa...


Ja nao actualizo o topico à algum tempo, as mudanças mais significativas foram a introduçao do reactor de Bio-Pellets, comecei com o balling light da fauna marin, comprei mais alguns peixes e corais e finalmente tapei a estrutura do movel com acrilico preto e gostei bastante do resultado final. Vou continuar a introduzir corais nos proximos tempos e começar a pensar numa nova calha de T5 e Leds.

Deixo desde já um feedback dos Biopellets ja que é um tema muito falado ultimamente:

Introduzi o reactor com 500mg de biopellets à cerca de 1 mês, com uma bomba de fluxo de 1000 L/H e senti que estava a mexer pouco os biopellets, e nao verifiquei melhoria nos nitratos, eu que tinha 25ppm!!! e durante esse mês não vi melhorias, recentemente troquei a bomba para 2500 L/H e a coisa é outra, numa semana desceu para 10ppm!!!! domingo farei testes novamente para ver se desceu outra vez...Noto também a agua muito mais cristalina e nenhuma reacção nos corais ou peixes...Desde que mudei de bomba estou bastante satisfeito, vamos ver no futuro...se continuar a baixar assim tanto vou meter um temporizador e liga-lo apenas algumas horas por dia.
Em relação ao balling ainda estou a acertar os valores, só o tempo dirá... 


Adicionei novas fotos, começo pelos Kaudernis do Afonso que já estão bem grandes, a melhor foto que tirei so esta um mas o outro está igual...























Em breve vou colocar um video tanto do aquario como da sump...espero que gostem!

----------


## joaoTomas

Aqui vai mais umas fotos:

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: João

Parebéns :Palmas:  pelo projecto, valeu a pena o trabalho :tutasla: 

Esta muito bonito :SbOk3:

----------


## joaoTomas

> João
> 
> Parebéns pelo projecto, valeu a pena o trabalho
> 
> Esta muito bonito


Obrigado Rita,

Mas ainda está nos inícios, falta preencher um pouco mais a rv com a minha lista de corais (por serem corais especificos vai demorar um pouco mais) e depois esperar que tudo cresça!!


Entretanto apanhei a minha namorada em momento zen junto do aqua :P

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

João, que tipo de anémona (se for o caso) é esta:



Onde arranjaste isso?

----------


## joaoTomas

> João, que tipo de anémona (se for o caso) é esta:
> 
> 
> 
> Onde arranjaste isso?


Boas,

É uma anenoma sim, é uma Cerianthus filiformis, mais conhecida pelos americanos por tube anenome.
Fui buscá-la à Bubble-Shop.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, obrigado.

É muito gira mesmo e nunca tinha visto anémonas assim com um azul tão forte.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Ok, obrigado.
> 
> É muito gira mesmo e nunca tinha visto anémonas assim com um azul tão forte.


Não sei se já viste o topico do Ricardo Pinto com o video da Coral Farm alemã, a anemona é exactamente a mesma que aparece no video ao minuto 5:04.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, então quando há uma actualização por aqui? Fotos obivamente.  :yb665: 

Como está essa Tube Anemone? Quanto custou?

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas João, então quando há uma actualização por aqui? Fotos obivamente. 
> 
> Como está essa Tube Anemone? Quanto custou?
> 
> Cumps.


Entretanto devo tirar umas fotos novas  :SbOk2:  
Já está um pouco diferente desde as ultimas fotos e com muitas entradas novas...
A tube anemone está em excelente forma mas já não recordo do preço.

----------


## joaoTomas

Como prometido aqui vão algumas fotos novas, em breve coloco mais, espero que gostem destas por agora...





































...e já agora o campeão do concurso de Salva Terra de Magos!!!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, está muito fixe, tens ai umas peças interessantes.

Podes por umas fotos da geral?

Este menino bem que podia ter mudado o fato para a foto, está todo porco.lol



Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

O carangueijo ainda nao mudou de casca só quer é estar na anemona com as "penas" no ar a apanhar comida. Segue outra foto:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, está um espectáculo, parabéns.

Já sabes o que está mal ai não sabes?

Abraço.

P.s.-Ainda estás pior que eu no Mg... lol

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas João, está um espectáculo, parabéns.
> 
> Já sabes o que está mal ai não sabes?
> 
> Abraço.
> 
> P.s.-Ainda estás pior que eu no Mg... lol


O que está mal, a bomba? Já nã adiciono Mg À 3 semanas, está a descer muito lentamente, hoje vou fazer novamente o teste, espero que esteja abaixo dos 1500.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, exactly, a bomba.  :Frown: 

Eu adiciono ainda Mg, mas doses mais baixas, porque se páro de dar desce muito.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Nova aquisição:

Um Pygoplites diacanthus cheio de vida a comer muito bem, só houve um pequeno problema, que para ele foi enorme! andou a levar tareia do Flavecens o fim de semana inteiro (se repararem bem tem uma naifada das grandes numa barbatana) mas agora parece que a coisa já acalmou! Sempre comeu bem por isso nem me chateei. Aqui vão umas fotas...







Espero que tenham gostado! Eu gosto  :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

muito bonito o seu aquario, vou acompanhar

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, o peixe é muito giro. 

Boa sorte com a sua adaptação  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João tudo bem?

Então como esse menino se dá com os corais?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boa aquisição, é um dos meus peixes favoritos.

----------


## joaoTomas

> muito bonito o seu aquario, vou acompanhar


Muito obrigado, espero que continue a gostar e se não gostar as criticas também são bem vindas.




> Boas, o peixe é muito giro. 
> 
> Boa sorte com a sua adaptação


A adaptação está a ser a melhor possivel, ele até come artemia com as luzes todas apagadas! nenhum peixe me fez isso até hoje (falando só nos primeiros dias de adaptação) 

Só tive mesmo o problema com o Flavencens que nos primeiros dias "malhou" forte e feio no bicho, mas já lhe passou agora já nem quer saber dele.




> Boas João tudo bem?
> 
> Então como esse menino se dá com os corais?
> 
> Cumps.


Boas Bruno, 

Até agora nada, só o vi bicar na RV e esponjas que lá tenho.




> Boa aquisição, é um dos meus peixes favoritos.


Também é para mim mas preferia ainda o Imperador mas para não ficar sem zoanthus preferi escolher este  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## joaoTomas

Trago novidades!!!
Hoje o Pygoplites diacanthus começou a comer flocos de spirulina, fiquei super contente!!! acredito que dentro de pouco tempo está a comer granulado!!!

----------


## António Vitor

Ena ena o layout está mesmo impecável!
muito bom!

----------


## joaoTomas

> Ena ena o layout está mesmo impecável!
> muito bom!


Obrigado Antonio, gosto deste tipo de layout separado por várias ilhas, só tem um senão que é a falta de espaço para os corais, já tenho a rocha quase lotada. Mas ponderei bem no inicio da montagem e fiz uma lista dos corais que queria mesmo de maneira a ter tudo o que queria sem ter problemas de espaço...

Em relação ao Pygoplites diacanthus, não é que ontem experimentei dar um outro tipo de granulado, mais pequeno que o outro que tenho, e pegou! Também já come granulado!!!! bem agora é engordá-lo bem e vê-lo crescer  :SbSourire19:

----------


## joaoTomas

Aqui vai uma foto engraçada com uma lente olho-de-peixe:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Hehehe, ficou fixe. 

Por acaso também tenho essa funcão na minha, mas só costumo usar nas caras das pessoas... :P

Tenho de experimentar no aqua.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Hehehe, ficou fixe. 
> 
> Por acaso também tenho essa funcão na minha, mas só costumo usar nas caras das pessoas... :P
> 
> Tenho de experimentar no aqua.
> 
> Cumps.


Esta foto foi tirada com uma lente olho-de-peixe, não é função. É de um amigo meu que fotografa surf e bodyboard dentro de agua e esta lente é muito usada para este tipo de fotos.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ah ok, já sei quais são. (.: Lomografia Portugal)

Vou experimentar com a função da minha, a ver como fica.

Está muito fixe a tua, claro o aqua também ajuda. :P

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Neste caso se não me falta a memoria é esta a lente:

Tokina

----------


## joaoTomas

Deixo-vos um video do estado actual do meu aquario, espero que gostem:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Está muitooo Bom ... 

Parabéns ..

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom, João. Parabéns! O vídeo está muito fixe, tens crescimentos e cores muito boas.

----------


## joaoTomas

Obrigado pelos comentários, foi um video feito um pouco à pressão mas mostra o que mais queria que era a evolução nestes ultimos meses.

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

Está fixe o video...  :Pracima: 
Como é que se comporta o balão?

----------


## joaoTomas

Obrigado Hugo,

Até agora nada de esecial, so o vejo a tentar comer os caracois, mas como os vou buscar à ericeira não me importo. Talvez quando tiver grande tenho de o tirar, logo se vê...

----------


## João Seguro

que caracois estás a falar? burries?

----------


## joaoTomas

> que caracois estás a falar? burries?


Sim.

----------


## João Seguro

ou então começas a apanhar + burries de cada vez e vais guardando na sump para lhe ires dando :P

----------


## joaoTomas

Boa noite a todos, peço que se cheguem aqui a este tópico porque estou a precisar de ajuda!

Então é o seguinte:

à coisa de 1 mes, lavei os filterbags na maquina lavar roupa como muitas outras vezes durante estes 2 ultimos anos e no dia a seguir perdi a histryx rosa, aquela já grandinha que vêem nas fotos e video, nao vou comentar o que senti naquela altura pois penso que todos já sabem como me senti certamente, pensei que tivesse sido dos filterbags e então retirei-o logo e comprei carvão activo para depois fazer um TPA. O coral morreu no espaço de horas não foi logo a seguir à introdução do filterbag mas sim durante a tarde seguinte. 
   Até aqui muito simples: "Ah e tal isso foi do filterbag" , então eu pergunto mas porque é que morreu a hystrix rosa e nada aconteceu com as acroporas, por exemplo a echinata azul por exemplo e porque a histrix verde que está a 1 palmo ainda hoje está bem e recomenda-se!???
  Bem não fica por aqui, desde essa altura tenho vindo a perder 1 coral por semana mais ou menos mas ele morre no espaço de horas...começa a soltar literalmente o tecido, nenhum coral acastanhou ou branqueou apenas 1 coral morre num intervalo de dias, solta o tecido até ficar só com o esqueleto branquinho!!! este fim de semana fui pedir ajuda ao Rui e ao Paulo da Bubble, desde já um muito obrigado e trouxe de la o Ultra Pest Control caso apareça outro caso tiro o coral e aplico o porduto, já o fiz numa pedra de zoanthus que têm vindo a desaparecer, ao contrario dos corais duros os zoanthus têm vindo a desaparecer aos poucos e não morrem logo, o Rui disse para ver se encontrava algum tipo de "bicho" que estivesse nos corais e realmente vi uns bichinhos minusculos, pareciam piolhos das plantas a vaguear pela rocha dos zoanthus. Alguem já teve este bichinhos?? Se for isto estou tramado porque ainda hoje os vi na rocha depois do banho que lhes dei!!! Mas vou esperar agora por algum coral que se ressinta, os corais iam morrendo e depois o mal atacava numa semana a seguir mais ou menos e aos que estão mais perto. Desde montiporas, acroporas e a histryx rosa que foi a primeira! 
  Os niveis da agua estão todos bem e recomendam-se excepto o magnesio que ainda ronda os 1500 desde aquela altura que postei, ou seja nunca desceram! e o ph que teima em andar nos 7.8 mesmo que aumente tem a tendência de voltar aos 7.8 também pensei da agua de reposição que faça baixar.
  O meu problema são os corais, não quero perder mais nenhum, o que acham de tudo isto? Será mesmo praga? será que daqui a uns dias perco mais 1? o ultimo foi À 2 semanas, parece que acalmou até porque usei o Melafix da API mas uma garrafa daquilo para o meu sistema é curta e num tratamento de 7 dias apenas durou 3 mas pode ser que tenha ajudado pois ainda não perdi nada.

Espero o vosso feedback
Abraço.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

eu como novato pensei que fosse algun detergente da lvadora como eu uso detergente na minha ma nesse caso eram todos juntos e não um de cada vez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!é estranho, reparou se via alguns bichos nos corais????tipo praga de planarias ou fireworms???atenção que sao so ideias

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas, 

Ao inicio também pensei no detergente, era a resposta obvia mas so morreu 1 coral e o outro da mesma especie continuou vivo, ah e por não falar nos peixes, nenhum morreu ao deu sinais disso. Planarias não tenho e fireworms sempre tive e nunca as vi cá em cima, sempre pelo areão, nunca tive problemas com elas e só as vejo a comer resto de comer por isso até gosto delas. Os bichos que vi são uns minusculos, uns pretos e outros brancos parecio aos piolhos que se vêm nas plantas mas ainda mais pequenos...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Atenção a esse valor de Mg, curiosamente já perdi uma _Seriatopora caliendrum_, e quando fui fazer testes tinha valores de Mg acima de 1500ppm. 
Recomendo valores entre 1250-1350ppm e tentar ter como limite os 1200-1400ppm.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, os Zoanthus não gostam desses valores de MG, já tive o meu a 1450 e os Zoanthus começaram todos a desaparecer, só recuperou quando baixei o MG, vá lá que não perdi nenhum por completo e já recuperou tudo.

Esses branqueamentos deverá ser um conjunto de várias coisas, como estão as biopellets?

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, eu também tenho uns bichos desses, pensem que fossem as "pulgas do mar " o.O

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas João, os Zoanthus não gostam desses valores de MG, já tive o meu a 1450 e os Zoanthus começaram todos a desaparecer, só recuperou quando baixei o MG, vá lá que não perdi nenhum por completo e já recuperou tudo.
> 
> Esses branqueamentos deverá ser um conjunto de várias coisas, como estão as biopellets?
> 
> Cumps.



Boas mas o problema nao vem daí, eu ja tenho o magnesio alto desde Maio do ano passado! As mortes acontecem só de vez em quando e só ataca um coral de cada vez, morrendo em horas.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas, eu também tenho uns bichos desses, pensem que fossem as "pulgas do mar " o.O


Boas João,

Eu também tenho desses bichos, os que falo são muito mais pequenos! so os ves se retirares o coral.

----------


## joaoTomas

A fazer o TPA dei com esta lesma na minha sump, tem cerca de 10 cm de comprimento, é reef safe?


DSC_2646.jpg

----------


## joaoTomas

Parece que o sistema está a voltar à normalidade, faz 2 semanas que não tenho mais nenhuma perda, deixo algumas fotos engraçadas:













O sacana do eremita tem a mania de se empoleirar nos corais.

----------


## joaoTomas

Encontrei um post no ReefCentral exactamente com o mesmo problema que tive mas também não sabe ainda o que se passou:





Depois retirou o coral e fragou, não sei se consegui salvar a peça, no meu caso consegui salvar 2 mas 1 morreu completamente, mesmo metendo a frag noutro sitio diferente e afastado do sitio de onde estava o coral mae.



E depois o coral que estava ao lado tambem perdeu o tecido, tal e qual como o meu problema.

----------


## joaoTomas

Umas fotos de alguns dos corais:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  João

Há fotos que não aparecem.
Tem atenção às URL quando fazes copy,por vezes não ficam complectas,em especial o parêntesis do início.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaoTomas

> João
> 
> Há fotos que não aparecem.
> Tem atenção às URL quando fazes copy,por vezes não ficam complectas,em especial o parêntesis do início.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Ola Jorge, espero que já consigam ver  :Wink: 
Obrigado pela atenção
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Ola Jorge, espero que já consigam ver 
> Obrigado pela atenção
> Abraço


Ficou pior  :Smile: 
Antes ainda se via a 1ª. Agora nem essa :P

----------


## joaoTomas

> Ficou pior 
> Antes ainda se via a 1ª. Agora nem essa :P


Acho que à 3ª é de vez!!! eheheh 
Vêm todas?
Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

sim agora já se vê  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, aquele Puffer não se manda aos corais?

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

Olá Bruno, não nunca o vi fazer nada nos corais nem algum tipo de interesse, chega-se sim é aos meus dedos quando la meto a mão a pensar que lhe vou dar comida, isto porque ele e mais alguns vêm comer à mão!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, No2-0.017, Po4 1.51, cheira-me a reset...  :yb665: 

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas, No2-0.017, Po4 1.51, cheira-me a reset... 
> 
> Cumps.


Pois é pessoal hoje fiz os testes nos hanna do bruno e por supresa minha tinha estes valores!!! :S
Bruno aqui com o teste de salifert da 0 nitritos, estava mesmo estragado o teste!!

Sinceramente ainda nao sei o que vou fazer, amanha sei...sera uma TPA de 20% e vou meter uma resina anti-fosfatos e até ao fim de semana vejo os progressos, depois logo se vê, um reset ao sistema também está em equação tirando todo o areao do sistema e colocar apenas um pouco limpo so para tapar o vidro.

Aceitam-se sugestões!

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Boas João...

para além da filtragem extra das pellets, estás a utilizar mais alguma coisa? GFO, Carvão, etc? Que tipo de alimentação dás aos corais neste momento? Algum produto KZ?

Que tipo de comidas dás aos peixes? Esses PO4 mediste só nos teste da hanna? Confirmaste com outro teste? Quanto deu o último teste de PO4 e quando foi?
Há algas no aquário? Algum ciano outbreak? Alguma coisa nova? 

Desculpa a bateria de perguntas... mas só assim é que se pode ajudar

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas João...
> 
> para além da filtragem extra das pellets, estás a utilizar mais alguma coisa? GFO, Carvão, etc? Que tipo de alimentação dás aos corais neste momento? Algum produto KZ?
> 
> Que tipo de comidas dás aos peixes? Esses PO4 mediste só nos teste da hanna? Confirmaste com outro teste? Quanto deu o último teste de PO4 e quando foi?
> Há algas no aquário? Algum ciano outbreak? Alguma coisa nova? 
> 
> Desculpa a bateria de perguntas... mas só assim é que se pode ajudar



Ola Sergio  

Então aqui vai:

Apenas tenho biopellets e 500ml de carvao numa meia, nunca usei mais nenhum tipo de removedor.

Normalmente e quase sempre alimento 1 vez ou 2 os peixes sempre algas e vou rodando flocos e granulado e 1 ou 2 vezes por semana é que dou congelado as vezes passam 1 semana sem dar.

Aos corais apenas adiciono o Ulta MIN S da fauna marin (cerca de 2ml/dia) à 2 meses para cá.

O PO4 foi só no teste da hanna e já não media à meses e estava praticamente zerado com teste da salifert, amanha vou comprar os testes de nitritos e fosfatos.

Não tenho algas à mais de 1 ano!!

Ciano tambem nao a nao ser na coluna seca, tenho la um pouquito.

Coisas novas so aquelas mortes esquisitas dos corais nao sei se derivado aos nitritos ou fosfatos pois pensava que tavam zerados e o facto de ter mexido um pouco as rochas e areao para tirar uma pedra de zoanthus que estava a morrer para a desinfectar, acabei por desmanchar o monte de pedras e fazer novo layuout do lado esquero do aquario.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Se não tens cianos ou dinoflagelados com esses nitratos a 0... não me parece que essa medição de fosfatos esteja boa, mas nada como um cross-test para perceberes isso.
Se o teu vidro não se enche de algas de um dia para o outro também não há evidência desses PO4 estarem assim. 

Quanto aos nitritos... eu não sei qual a tua opinião mas para mim não serve para nada medi-los. Eles só mostram se o teu filtro biológico está activo ou não... nada mais.

Eu reduziria para 0 as adições de comida congelada durante uns tempos... faz umas boas mudas de água. Cuidado com as resinas...
Mas antes de mais confirmava esses fosfatos...

----------


## joaoTomas

> Se não tens cianos ou dinoflagelados com esses nitratos a 0... não me parece que essa medição de fosfatos esteja boa, mas nada como um cross-test para perceberes isso.
> Se o teu vidro não se enche de algas de um dia para o outro também não há evidência desses PO4 estarem assim. 
> 
> Quanto aos nitritos... eu não sei qual a tua opinião mas para mim não serve para nada medi-los. Eles só mostram se o teu filtro biológico está activo ou não... nada mais.
> 
> Eu reduziria para 0 as adições de comida congelada durante uns tempos... faz umas boas mudas de água. Cuidado com as resinas...
> Mas antes de mais confirmava esses fosfatos...


Pois algas nada nem cianos, aparece e vez em quando umas manchas no areao em vez de estar totalmente branco, os vidros raspo 3 em 3 dias...o habitual...

----------


## joaoTomas

Eu cometi um erro muito grande que foi desligar o reactor das pellets por 12h diarias, e o que aconteceu é que morriam as bacterias e quando ele ligava automaticamente mandava toda a materia morta para o aquario...esperto hein!!!! Bem aquilo chegou a um ponto de ligar o reactor e mandar um cheiro a fossa que impestava a sala!!! imaginem agora a deitar para dentro do aquario  :yb665: 

Achas que os nitritos podem subir com a morte de materia organica como as bacterias?

----------


## joaoTomas

Descobri de onde vem os nitritos!!! da agua do mar que utilizei para o TPA. Os fosfatos nao sei porque ainda nao tenho o teste.

Eu tinha aqui um teste antigo da SERA e aí sim detectei os nitritos no meu aquario, o da salifert ja foi para o lixo, raio do teste estragado e eu a pensar que estava a zero!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Descobri de onde vem os nitritos!!! da agua do mar que utilizei para o TPA.


 :Olá:  João

Esquesito  :SbQuestion2: ...sempre usei àgua natural e uso...e o meu No2 há muitos muitos meses está zerado  :Admirado: .

Jorge Neves

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Tens aí a resposta joão...

Não é na água... é nas pellets. 

As águas do mar para TPA podem formar alguns nitritos pela matéria morta que lá existe mas quando entra no aquário as bactérias nitrificantes vão formar imediatamente NO3, não tendo qualquer problema.

Agora as pellets é outra história




> Bem aquilo chegou a um ponto de ligar o reactor e mandar um cheiro a fossa que impestava a sala!!! imaginem agora a deitar para dentro do aquario


Este cheiro é criado pelas bactérias... é o cheiro a ovo podre criado pela libertação de H2S. Isto acontece porque as bactérias estão em ambiente anaeróbio (sem O2) durante muito tempo... esse H2S é um tóxico fortíssimo. Esse era o responsável pelas mortes súbitas em aquários com DSB. Não mataste o aquário por completo porque ele tem muita água para absorver essa desgraça. Não voltes a repetir esse feito e as coisas que viste acontecer no aquário devem passar.

Não te preocupes muito com os testes... faz mudas de água, mantém as tuas rotinas e vê como segue.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Tens aí a resposta joão...
> 
> Não é na água... é nas pellets. 
> 
> As águas do mar para TPA podem formar alguns nitritos pela matéria morta que lá existe mas quando entra no aquário as bactérias nitrificantes vão formar imediatamente NO3, não tendo qualquer problema.
> 
> Agora as pellets é outra história
> 
> 
> ...


Então o mistério dos corais morrerem ainda não está resolvido isto porque eu parei o reactor das pellets por causa das perdas de corais pois pensei que estivessem a morrer à fome por falta de nutrientes, então fiz esta asneira!!!

Por acaso tinha aqui um removedor de fosfatos novo (ja nem me lembrava disto!!) da tropic marin elimi-phophate com um mini-reactor que vem no pack, conhecem o  produto? é eficaz??

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Se quiseres podes manter as pellets desligadas... mas retira isso de dentro de água. Cá para mim destabilizaste o sistema com essa introdução de H2S no aquário... agora é deixá-lo estabilizar

----------


## joaoTomas

Eu lavei tudo com agua do aquario e já estao a funcionar 24h à 2 semanas.

----------


## joaoTomas

O removedor de fosfatos é este, alguem já usou?

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas,

Posso vos dizer que esta resina é muito boa! Comprei o checker da Hanna ainda à pouco na Bubbleshop e está a variar entre os 0.10 e os 0.05 de fosfatos!!! Acho que vou reduzir o caudal do "mini-rector".

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> O removedor de fosfatos é este, alguem já usou?



Tem boas aspecto, resta saber se compensa em vez da "meia de rede" com as resinas ou se é só mais uma coisa a gastar

----------


## joaoTomas

Bem o que posso dizer para já é que funciona! Mas também só usei porque me foi oferecido, a vantagem em relação às meias é que podes controlar o fluxo. Em relação ao gastar a bomba é minuscula, faz no maximo 6L/h por isso não se nota nada na conta da luz.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

o cilindro azul dá para abrir e trocar as resinas ou tem sempre que comprar tudo??????o num€ros??

----------


## joaoTomas

> o cilindro azul dá para abrir e trocar as resinas ou tem sempre que comprar tudo??????o num€ros??


Boas Paulo,

Podes tirar a resina e colocar uma nova.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Entao Joao

Isso já esta melhor?
Como estao os corais?

----------


## joaoTomas

> Entao Joao
> 
> Isso já esta melhor?
> Como estao os corais?


Olá Paulo,

Sim os fosfatos já estão a baixar e não perdi mais nenhum coral até à data...espero que continue assim!!

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Sim os fosfatos já estão a baixar e não perdi mais nenhum coral até à data...espero que continue assim!!


ainda bem, pois por vezes não é os valor comercial mas o afectivo que mais me lixa na morte de peixes ou corais.

----------


## joaoTomas

> ainda bem, pois por vezes não é os valor comercial mas o afectivo que mais me lixa na morte de peixes ou corais.


Sábado vou voltar a testar os fosfatos e verificar quanto reduziu durante estes 10 dias de uso...depois dou o feedback.

----------


## joaoTomas

A anti-resina é eficaz, já reduzi os fosfatos para 0.03.

Fiz entretanto mais uma aquisição, e contratei a ultima estrela da equipa para fechar definitivamente o plantel, um Acanthurus Negricans, ainda está em estagio no centro de treinos (gaiola!!) para se adaptar à nova equipa  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João tudo bem? Então e como está a reacção e branqueamento dos corais? Seria mesmo dos Fosfatos e dos Nitratos?

Agora foi a minha vez de ter fosfatos altos, de repente ficaram a 0.47, comecei a notar no aparecimento de Cianos, algo que nunca tinha tido. Penso que foi do esgotamento das resinas. Retirei as resinas e comecei com o ZeoStart3, estando agora os fosfatos a 0.15.

Cumps.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Boas João tudo bem? Então e como está a reacção e branqueamento dos corais? Seria mesmo dos Fosfatos e dos Nitratos?
> 
> Agora foi a minha vez de ter fosfatos altos, de repente ficaram a 0.47, comecei a notar no aparecimento de Cianos, algo que nunca tinha tido. Penso que foi do esgotamento das resinas. Retirei as resinas e comecei com o ZeoStart3, estando agora os fosfatos a 0.15.
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno, 

Sinceramente não sei o que aconteceu porque eu nao tinha branqueamentos os corais morriam em horas, e penso que os fosfatos não causam isso, nitratos eu nao tenho e agora tambem tenho os fosfatos a 0.03ppm, o que é certo é que não tive mais mortes até À data espero que assim continue.
 Pois no teu caso deve ter sido derivado ao esgotamento da resina, mas à quanto tempo a tinhas? se era recente dá que pensar uma vez que podes estar a ter aí algo a provocar fosfatos à força toda para esgotar a resina em tão pouco tempo??

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas ainda bem que já parou as tuas perdas.

Eu tinha pouca quantidade de resinas, mas durou um pouco mais de um mês.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá João,

Fica um pequeno video da quantidade de peixes que tens no aquário, impressionante !



Abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## joaoTomas

eheheh obrigado pelo video Ricardo!

...só faltou aparecer o diacanthus mas o gajo é desconfiado com outras pessoas.

Grande abraço  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

muito bonito, e peixes lindo

----------


## joaoTomas

Obrigado Paulo felizmente estão todos de muita boa saúde!

----------


## joaoTomas

Atualização!

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Brutal

----------

